# My version of the Hathcock target sniper



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

After buying a hathcock target sniper from pocketpredator.com recently, I thought I would have a go at making one as it's my favourite catty to shoot, really nice to hold and also easy to shoot accurately, made from walnut with a ally core and 4mm ally pins, hope you like it

Pocketpredator.com version


My version


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, really good job, that turned out great !


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Really sweet! Love the looks if, walnut!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

It's amazing how similar they look


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Very Nice like the wood!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Boy, ain't nothing wrong with that frame Bud. Great work!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like it ? I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That came out great!


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

:shocked:


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice. I love walnut..


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Stunning work! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

:bouncy: :bouncy: :shocked: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

It looks Great!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

As we Americans say, this obviously ain't your first rodeo. Beautiful work!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Minister (Mar 14, 2014)

Great Job, I love it!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I´m speechless mate, such a beautiful work of art!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Excellent job! Looks like a sweet shooter, very pretty too!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a beauty!


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sweet .... does it shoot as nice as the original


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for your comments guys, it really does shoot lovely


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks very nice !


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Love that wood, beautiful work


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

The target sniper looks amazing laminated there, what fantastic job, great one.

-Epic


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Thats so awesome , words cannot describe it , Im jealous.


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks dankungmaster


----------



## El Xavi (Apr 12, 2014)

realy a good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Hay is that a left and right haned slingshot?


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

SlingshotBill said:


> Hay is that a left and right haned slingshot?


 yes it is mate, I've got it in the "for trade" section at the mo


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

It's a beauty 
Cheers


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

pretty sweet, its a great shooter the target sniper.

-Epic


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

how thick is it mate


----------



## Cupajo (Mar 14, 2015)

You have the most amazing collection of slingshot related photos I have ever seen!!


----------

